

Major layoffs at yahoo (20%)? - johnrob
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/01/tip-yahoo-layoff-list-created-15002500-cuts-possible.html

======
tirrellp
I work at Yahoo!, and I really hope this rumor is true. There is a lot of dead
wood, and even more VP level employees that really don't contribute to the
bottom line. I know this, others know this, and Jerry knows this. Its just a
matter of seeing if he has the intestinal fortitude to do the needful.

~~~
andreyf
The article says: The "list" is reportedly the product of a Q4 project in
which all group heads were asked to look at redundancies and create their own
lists of potential cuts. All the group-level lists have now been turned in to
corporate.

 _There is a lot of dead wood, and even more VP level employees that really
don't contribute to the bottom line._

It doesn't sound like this is how you get rid of VP-level dead wood, or am I
wrong?

------
henning
"CEO Jerry Yang will reportedly make the decision to go forward with these
layoffs--or not--next week."

English usage question: could that be reworded as "CEO Jerry Yang will decide
whether to make these layoffs next week"?

~~~
hollerith
I am not going to answer your English usage question here on the public forum
because there is no sense in posting something many people will read for the
benefit of a single person, and there is no contact information in your
profile.

~~~
davidw
Sheez... I disagree with hollerith too, as it's not really that big a deal to
have some off topic conversation like that (that might benefit other non-
native speakers), but there's no need to vote people down so much for the
occasional sub-par comment, unless it's really beyond the pale or the person
is a troll - neither of which is true in this case.

~~~
hollerith
Tough crowd.

------
daniel-cussen
20% is a lot of layoffs. However, I don't view them with the same stigma of
VCs firing founders. Firing is a part of business.

Firing people doesn't necessarily make you evil. Especially if you aim at
marketing. If you cut down on the HR when you're done with the layoffs, you
get extra points.

~~~
bayareaguy
A few years back I heard from a friend at a dotcom that they had their payroll
person work overtime to get the payroll out of the way so that they could lay
off most of the people with short notice.

Then after she finished writing everyone else's check she was told to write
one for herself. Ouch.

~~~
daniel-cussen
That is very Ouch.

------
edw519
This is a quick fix to address short term profitability and stock price. If I
were a stockholder, I'd be asking the bigger questions like what markets will
yahoo be in in 5 years. The battle lines are being drawn now. What will
differentiate yahoo from the googles, microsofts, amazons, and ebays of the
world? I wish I knew.

~~~
dazzawazza
Your right, it's a quick fix. If they don't raise the value of their stock
there will be no difference between them and another company as that company
will have bought them ;)

------
Fuca
It is amazing that Yahoo has yet to copy Adsense, I mean they know is giving
billons to Google, and you wait years and have not even complete a decent copy
of it???

~~~
mynameishere
<http://searchmarketing.yahoo.com/>

<http://publisher.yahoo.com/index.php>

~~~
Fuca
It is not even international.

~~~
mynameishere
<http://searchmarketing.yahoo.com/int.php>

~~~
josefresco
best two replies ... ever

